# Question for people that post on Craigslist?



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the title says, Do you guys let them in your house to see what your selling OR do you do meet up somewhere? Would like to know what your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It depends on what I'm selling Bien.

I've sold for somewhere around at least 150K perhaps even twice that. My daughter was selling stuff for me but I always insisted that someone else was present. I'm a guy but I think that a woman should have someone there with her. Let's say you're selling gold or jewellery I'd recommend that you meet at a jewellery store. 

NEVER ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS!!! THEY ARE FAKE!! 

They'd send you money orders and ask you to send the item. So let's say they send money orders for 2K and the item costs $800.00 they ask you to wire the difference. Guess what???

So to answer your question "It really depends on the item(s)."


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have met buyers from Craigslist at my storage and i have met them at my house too but i dont let them in, i take what ever they were getting from me downstairs to the front door but i also dont sale a lot of stuff


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have never sold any fish yet, but I used to sell mad cellphones on craigslist, and I never EVER let them into my home. I met them at a gas station close to where I live at least 90% of the time, or at a skytrain station the other 10%

Selling fish is tricky. Everyone I have bought a fish off has welcomed me into their homes. Some have even left me alone for short periods of time, which I found to be strange.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i usually let people in my house, and i've had a lot of people let me in as a buyer. I know that my Pastor's house was broken into and stuff was stolen, they looked on craigslist and found it, the people wanted to meet them somewhere nutrual, apparently this is often the case with stolen items. They where busted, so now i don't trust buying from someone that wont let me come to their home. lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on what I'm selling really, Usually if its small stuff I meet up somewhere. If its something bigger, I prepare it before hand and leave it downstairs by the door. Most the time I have detailed description and pictures of the actual item for sale to avoid the "can I come in and check it out" question.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

some times it's more convinient to let them in your house, and other times it's not. to sell a fish, the buyer has to see it in your tank. to sell a, lets say a heater, meeting at the safeway parking lot is fine. unless the buyer wants to see the light come on. and thats ok, understandable...but most of the selling or buying i have done is totaly a trust thing. l will trust almost anyone once..
that being said, l don't have any small children or a hot wife (dang) to protect anymore. the short of it is that l'm not afraid of anyone.. bring it on MF


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Tazzy_toon said:


> i usually let people in my house, and i've had a lot of people let me in as a buyer. I know that my Pastor's house was broken into and stuff was stolen, they looked on craigslist and found it, the people wanted to meet them somewhere nutrual, apparently this is often the case with stolen items. They where busted, so now i don't trust buying from someone that wont let me come to their home. lol


I see where you are coming from but in all fairness a lot of people do not feel comfortable letting a stranger into their house--especially if they have a family--and it does nto mean they are selling stolen stuff.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

To be honest, i've never had anyone not let me come to thier house and I buy and sell alot of stuff on cl. My family calls me the cl queen. (sad but true)

And I'm not saying that people that want to meet up are selling stolen goods, but according to the police, it is quite common and a tip off that it could be.



Fish rookie said:


> I see where you are coming from but in all fairness a lot of people do not feel comfortable letting a stranger into their house--especially if they have a family--and it does nto mean they are selling stolen stuff.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have bought some stuff on here when the seller wanted to meet at a 7-11 or in a food court or whatever and I had no problem with that.
What I am trying to say is just that I personally could understand 100% if someone does not want to meet me in his/her house. 
Just imagine a single mother with a teenage girl trying to sell an iphone or something and 2 guys wanted to go into her house to check out the item...if she says no, the first thing that comes to my mind would not be "may be she is selling stolen property..." but more like..."why would 2 guys want to come into her house when they could meet her somewhere public?" 
If I suspect that an item is stolen, I can ask for a receipt and/or other proof or just not buy it.
If you do not like someone coming into your house you should be able to just tell them so. It is a security/privacy issue--just because a lot of people do not care does not mean you should feel the same.
If someone says he/she cannot trust you just only because you treasure your privacy and are concerned about the safety of your family... then...well...may be sell to someone else? There is a big market place out there.. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I rarely post stuff for sale on CL but I"ve gone to dozens of people's homes to pick stuff up. Only a few times it was to meet somewhere else, but most of those times was because of convenience (i.e. on the way home from work for the seller) rather than anything else.

Usually, I'll post here or even just give it to a member here rather than post on CL. However, in general, I've had literally 100s of people come here from all the fish boards and CL to pick up stuff, trade, etc. I do have two small kids now, so am a little more wary of being that "open" to having CL strangers come here. Most of the local reefers and aquarists who get invited over I already know somewhat, if only through communications on these boards. There are however, some I would never have come here, but if needed, I may (not likely) meet elsewhere.

A lot of the items I buy or get free off CL are either large & heavy (i.e. bbqs, patio sets, fish tanks) or live (fish, corals, and fruit plants for my garden) so I end up going to their homes or place of business to pick up.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess there's two ends to this "The seller and the buyer." I haven't bought much at craigslist but I were invited into the house, except on one occasion. So let's say 9 out 10 times +/- the seller has let me into the house, to the point where I could have been a threat.

My brother was robbed and stabbed when he left a 7/11, that was in broad daylight. Someone tried to rob me at Superstore, in the parking lot but I lost my temper.

A neighbor told me about a coworker that was parked at the same Superstore. A guy gets into his car and shoved a gun in his face and cleans him out.

The point is that your chances of getting robbed are most likely higher in the real world.


----------

